# Odd Chick



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

I ordered 24 shipped Light Sussex eggs, but the seller only sent 23, so I added one of my own. I am now thinking this midget chick is the one I added. I had a lot of random Roosters back then, but the egg I chose was well formed and I don't own any small breeds. So what on earth is going on with her? She is the exact same age as the ones to her left, she hatched with them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Need a better pic. But if you didn't have bantams it looks like they might have shipped you a bantam egg.

I also saw something in the pic on the right, there's a hen with a bare back. Have you addressed that issue?


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Yes, I got rid of all but two Roosters, The hen's feathers should grow back now. The odd one was a normal chick, she just didn't grow and still has a bit of the baby yellow down on her head. She is full of beans and gets along well, but she's just super tiny. As far as I know, then breeder doesn't do bantams.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

here is a close up


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't even look like a full grown bantam. 

Good on getting rid of the extra boys running around in there. Now watch to make sure that one girl is the remaining boy's favorite.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I don't really get it... You ordered 24 chicks and got 23 and you added a chick of your own.. Where did you get it?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Maybe they mixed up one of the breeds.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I don't really get it... You ordered 24 chicks and got 23 and you added a chick of your own.. Where did you get it?


From my own chickens, with all the random roosters


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Maybe he did mess up with the eggs and it is not mine. Wierd things can happen when you order eggs. I had a cockeral with wry neck and wry tail, that I bought as a shipped egg. You never know what genetics are lurking in someone elses flock. I'm going to watch and see how she develops. Won't be adding any more shipped eggs now, thank goodness. I've got enough to breed and hatch myself now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a Guinea keet that stayed small for the longest time. Then he slowly after months began to catch up in growth.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had a Guinea keet that stayed small for the longest time. Then he slowly after months began to catch up in growth.


How is that baby holding up Robin? I had meant to ask about that sometime and it Slipped my mind!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess you missed it, they all went off to do guinea things. He never returned home.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess you missed it, they all went off to do guinea things. He never returned home.


Oh no! I’m sorry to hear that. Well baby made a good accounting of it, given his challenges…. I’m sorry I did miss it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's been several months. It hurt.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*From the coloring of the small bird, I would guess it to be the same breed as the others, but like Robin's keet, just didn't grow; failure to thrive; it happens. However, sometime these littles get a growth spurt and get bigger than you'd think possible.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

LightSussexLady said:


> Maybe he did mess up with the eggs and it is not mine. Wierd things can happen when you order eggs. I had a cockeral with wry neck and wry tail, that I bought as a shipped egg. You never know what genetics are lurking in someone elses flock. I'm going to watch and see how she develops. Won't be adding any more shipped eggs now, thank goodness. I've got enough to breed and hatch myself now.


Yeah I have a feeling he mixed up an egg..


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

That chick must have got eaten by something. Didn't see anything, but it is gone. So won't be able to see if it was going to grow at some point.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How weird, the same thing happened to my keet that didn't grow when it was first hatched. 

It would have been something to see if it did increase in size.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

She was probably too small to free range with her hatch mates, but I didn't want to keep her in the brooder alone. It sucks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does. It hurt when my little guy didn't come home. I watched to see if he would come home the next day. He never did.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

LightSussexLady said:


> That chick must have got eaten by something. Didn't see anything, but it is gone. So won't be able to see if it was going to grow at some point.


So sad. I wonder what got to it. I assume a possum or Racoon.


----------

